# Anyone from the East Midlands?



## H&B (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone is from the East Midlands.

We got Buster in August of 2010 and we are keen to see his brothers and sisters. Anyone get a puppy around that time?

Also be good to see some other Cockapoo's from my region. Not seen any around! xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Hannah,

Rosie and I are kind of from the East Midlands! We're in a village near Daventry. Where are you?

Rosie is 12 weeks old.

Louise


----------



## H&B (Dec 21, 2010)

We live in Nottinghamshire but got Buster from Derby. Where did you get Rosie from? xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

From Groby in Leicester. A place called Martinshaw Kennels. 

I used to live in Nottingham, in Toton. And in Derby - so I still class myself as East Midlands, even though we get Midlands Today on our telly. Northamptonshire is East Mids, def, even if we are to the west of it!


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

weez74 said:


> From Groby in Leicester. A place called Martinshaw Kennels.
> 
> I used to live in Nottingham, in Toton. And in Derby - so I still class myself as East Midlands, even though we get Midlands Today on our telly. Northamptonshire is East Mids, def, even if we are to the west of it!


Haha, I come from Leicester and live in Northamptonshire, we still get East Midlands Today! Once a Leicester girl, always a Leicester girl! I've also lived north Leicestershire on the Derbys border and worked in Derby.

Back to subject, Bella comes from Leicester, Narborough to be exact - Holly mow.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Hannah,im from nottinghamshire (Elton small village close to Grantham) our cockapoo has been born we go in a few weeks to pick him.My cousin who lives in Shelton also has a black cockapoo Dudley.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi
We live in Sleaford, Lincolnshire and Eddie came from a breeder in Hinckley, Leicester. We have only had him a couple of months (rehome) but he was born August 2010.
I was hoping to meet others with a pup from the same litter.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

We live near Sleaford - small village called Pickworth - we got Treacle from SYLMLS near Lincoln! Treacle is now 12 weeks x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I think that we can class ourselves as East Midlands.........though if you went any further east you'd fall off and get wet !!!

Stephen xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm adding to this thread as I haven't worked out how to start a new one yet! Do you have any more "new parents" from Scotland, JD?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I'm adding to this thread as I haven't worked out how to start a new one yet! Do you have any more "new parents" from Scotland, JD?


Click on NEW POST on left hand corner of cockapoo talk page x


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Nadhak said:


> We live near Sleaford - small village called Pickworth - we got Treacle from SYLMLS near Lincoln! Treacle is now 12 weeks x


Pickworth?! Will have to look it up 
We looked at SYLMLS and JD's and were all prepared to make a decision when we spotted Eddie being rehomed - couldn't resist 

Treacle looks gorgeous - love the markings.

Sarah


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ali - you might be in the wrong section to start a new thread. You need to choose which forum you want to put your thread into, by clicking on the title on the left hand side. And then you'll see the button for starting a new thread.


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2011)

H&B said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone is from the East Midlands.
> 
> ...


Hi

We're in Leicestershire, but arn't getting our pup till August 2011.

Julie


----------



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

I'm East (Midlands) just. In fact you can't get any further East without ending up in the North Sea!


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

10987654321


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

12345678910


----------



## Wisher (Jun 18, 2011)

we're in Leicestershire too - getting Lizzie on 15th august


----------

